# Unglaublich! DAM MAD D-Fender Rod Pod 3



## derangelshop.com (27. Januar 2012)

*DAM MAD D-Fender Rod Pod 3*









 Lieferumfang: 1 Pod​
 Gewicht: 2Kg​
 Transportlänge: 75cm​
 Maximale Länge: 110cm​
 Ein  multi- funktionelles, sehr leichtes  Rod Pod für bis zu 3   Karpfenruten. Das Pod besteht aus robustem  Aluminium und sehr stabilen   ABS-Graphit- Verbindungsstücken. 

Auslieferung erfolgt in einer wasserdichten 600-D Nylon Tragetasche.

*>>HIER*geht es zum Angebot


----------

